# Aipp program



## simplycanadian (Jun 6, 2018)

HI,

Can someone have through knowledge of AIPP program? How it works and what are the requirements for this program.

Rgds

Rahul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

https://www.canada.ca/en/immigratio...rograms/putting-application-into-process.html


----------

